# How often should a golden be let out?



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mia is only 6 months and a half and she can hold it for 10 hours during the day.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Five or even 8 hours is fine for a healthy adult golden. My guys can go 8 hours easy when I'm at work and can't make it home for lunch (rarely) If I am home it seems like they have to go out at least once every half hour.


----------



## vailbreck83 (Apr 6, 2009)

Awww, Mia is very cute. So she doesn't seem overly anxious to get out or desperate to pee when you get home?


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

vailbreck83 said:


> Awww, Mia is very cute. So she doesn't seem overly anxious to get out or desperate to pee when you get home?


Thanks 

Sometimes yes, but other times she takes her time to go outside and pee. We usually take her out as soon as we get home.

When we're home, usually she goes every 4 hours now (that's a nice change from when we got her... it was every 10-15 minutes!)


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker will hold it for 8-10 hours or even more but he usually gets let outside every hour or so during the day.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen could also hold it 10+ hours, but is let out every 2-3 when I'm home and every 4-5 when I'm in classes.


----------



## vailbreck83 (Apr 6, 2009)

Great, thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Mine can easily hold it for 15 hours... I've learned this when they go to bed early (which is often, they're little old men already haha!) and don't want to go out for a late night pee when I am getting ready for bed.. and if its my day off I'll try to sleep in late the next morning.. they've gone (on many occasions) from about 8pm til 11am or so the next morning.. and even then they usually want their breakfast before they even think about wanting to go out to potty! LOL


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

dulce can hold it for 8-12 hours or more at night...she never bother us...i put her water bowl in her crate too and she gets up and drink whenever she wants throughout the night....during the day i let her out every 4 or 5 hours or whenever she wants to go....shes gonna be 14 months old in 2 weeks...


----------

